# How long does you're Paintball Tank last?



## Cboss (Aug 23, 2010)

My 24 oz tank last 3 months if it's running 24/7 or double that when I added a solenoid. I have it on a 6.6 gallon Petco bookshelf aquariums and I diffuse the CO2 by adding it directly into the intake of my canister filter.

I'm guessing you have a leak somewhere because even on my 80 gallon 24 oz should last more than 10 days.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

On my 24g tank with Solenoid a 20oz and 24oz tank last me around 5months. Like cboss said you mite have a leak, How many bps are you running and what size tank?


----------



## durex (Oct 15, 2012)

HEINEKEN357 said:


> On my 24g tank with Solenoid a 20oz and 24oz tank last me around 5months. Like cboss said you mite have a leak, How many bps are you running and what size tank?


55 gallon 2 bps... yeah id say i have a leak... I can't hear anything how would i test to see where its leaking it has a solenoid no i cant just dunk it in a pail of water


----------



## Evilgrin (Oct 2, 2012)

soapy water solution test around all the seals and connection points.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Cboss's experience with a 6.6 sounds reasonable. Heineken's experience with a 24g is *far* outside the normal range, suggesting he isn't adding much CO2 to his tank. Do some forum searches for other results - this question has been asked *many* times.

I've never used a pb canister, but a 5lb cylinder (4x a 20oz pb size) lasts me around 5mo on a 30g with a reactor.

All that said, I'd still say you have a fairly hefty leak, unless you're trying to use a pb tank on a huge (90+g, maybe) tank. I assume you've done a soapy water test on *all* the connections? If you're at all concerned about the soap concentration, bubble fluid (the kind you use to blow bubbles, from a toy store) works well.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Cboss said:


> My 24 oz tank last 3 months if it's running 24/7 or double that when I added a solenoid. I have it on a 6.6 gallon Petco bookshelf aquariums and I diffuse the CO2 by adding it directly into the intake of my canister filter.
> 
> I'm guessing you have a leak somewhere because even on my 80 gallon 24 oz should last more than 10 days.


How many bps are you running?



Jeffww said:


> Mine lasts ~3 months on a fluval spec. I have the same regulator. You MUST be careful when you detach the regulator from the pb tank. The regulator consists of two parts, the body and an an adapter/stem. The threading on the adapter to regulator and the regulator to tank go in the same direction. So it's possible to loosen this connection very easily. If you do, CO2 will leak. That is what I've experienced.


How many bps are you running?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Mine lasts ~3 months on a fluval spec. I have the same regulator. You MUST be careful when you detach the regulator from the pb tank. The regulator consists of two parts, the body and an an adapter/stem. The threading on the adapter to regulator and the regulator to tank go in the same direction. So it's possible to loosen this connection very easily. If you do, CO2 will leak. That is what I've experienced.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

It's the 5g spec and I run between 1-2BPS.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

20 oz 24/7 a month and an half.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I wonder if using an atomizer works a little longer. I tried installing one today and barely a bubble per 2 seconds.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

What people have discussed is that because of the higher working pressure with an atomizer despite using less bps you may use almost the same amount of gas. But I think the better diffusion outweighs this change.


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 27, 2008)

I have the same Aquatek set-up and it lasts me about three months. I have it on a timer running for seven hours a day. 

I had the same issue and I found it wasn't the regulator but the connection from the tubing to the solenoid. You have to really jam it on there to get a good sealed connection. Also, really tighten down the bottle to the regulator. In the instructional video the Rep uses a wrench to tighten - maybe a bit excessive.

Good luck!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Jeffww said:


> What people have discussed is that because of the higher working pressure with an atomizer despite using less bps you may use almost the same amount of gas.


This issue had been discussed here.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=123561&highlight=intense+atomizer


----------

